# Brulerie Ste-Rose, Ste-Rose Coffee Roaster



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Montreal and Laval's *Best coffee experience !!!Have a Latte or buy our house espresso blend !!!

Always leave with a warm feeling our place is your home*

and you are always welcome with a family like experience !!!

Enjoy a visit 252 Rachel est Montreal ,Canada

Enjoy our roasting house at 138 Ste-Rose Boul. Laval QC , Canada

More...


----------

